# [SOLVED] Plantronics headset

## kikko

Hi everybody, 

I'm trying to use a Plantronics headset with my laptop, but I'm unable to make it work with Phonon (using KDE)

Using aplay, sound is correctly played on the device:

```
# aplay -D sysdefault:CARD=C620M /home/kikko/Downloads/11k16bitpcm.wav
```

I know this kind of headset should be seen as a sort of "usb audio device", and I (hope to) have all kernel modules loaded for it:

```
# lsmod | grep snd_usb_audio

snd_usb_audio         180224  2

snd_usbmidi_lib        32768  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_hwdep              16384  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm               102400  5 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_core

```

dmesg contains some strange messages

```
[11893.207785] usb 1-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[11893.297520] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=047f, idProduct=aa01

[11893.297523] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[11893.297525] usb 1-1.2: Product: Plantronics C620-M

[11893.297527] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Plantronics

[11893.313005] usb 1-1.2: 1:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x4

[11893.317996] usb 1-1.2: 2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

[11893.529883] usb 1-1.2: 2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

[11893.532877] usb 1-1.2: 2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

[11893.551350] usb 1-1.2: 1:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x4

[11893.554347] usb 1-1.2: 1:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x4

[11893.560349] usb 1-1.2: 2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

[11893.563343] usb 1-1.2: 2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

[11893.588692] usb 1-1.2: 1:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x4

[11893.591687] usb 1-1.2: 1:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x4

[11893.601428] usb 1-1.2: 2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84

[11893.604421] usb 1-1.2: 2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x84
```

lsusb out : 

```
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 047f:aa01 Plantronics, Inc.
```

there is also this pulseaudio message in the system logs 

```
pulseaudio[3297]: [pulseaudio] sink.c: Default and alternate sample rates are the same.
```

Any ideas? Could this be related to pulseaudio?

Thank you in advance, any suggestion is appreciated

RegardsLast edited by kikko on Mon Oct 05, 2015 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentoo_ram

I had problems using USB headsets in the past unless there was a kernel option turned on.  In kernel 4.2.0 it's called CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED or  "Improved Transaction Translator scheduling".  I remember it being called something slightly different in older kernels.  Look under the EHCI option under USB drivers.

----------

## kikko

Hi gentoo_ram

I've found that parameter in my kernel config:

```
~ $ zgrep EHCI /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

```

could it help to enable the "generic" CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM?

----------

## kikko

Update: CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM doesn't solve a thing...  

But at least enabling HID_PLANTRONICS in the kernel config made the volume controller to work

Any further suggestion is appreciated   :Very Happy: 

Regards

----------

## Wadlax

I don't use pulseaudio, i use alsa.

I've set my Logitech headset as alsa default with 

/etc/asound.conf

```
defaults.ctl.card 2

defaults.pcm.card 2

defaults.timer.card 2
```

You can get devices list with "aplay -l" command.

( May be you should try to set your headset to alsa default first. )

Hope it helps somehow.

----------

## kikko

Thank you Wadlax, in fact with plain ALSA everithing works as expected

Anyway, I've founded the issue ConsoleKit wasn't enabled, so it's all my fault   :Embarassed:  : 

```
sudo rc-update add consolekit default
```

This reminds me to RTFM next time   :Laughing: 

Regards

----------

